# My Wood & Woodrack Getting Together..



## rbhandcrafted (Jan 27, 2014)

Im so happy I could pick up this vertical lumber rack..I need room in my shop and this shows promise!
Plus, some cool wood to look at :P

I moved all this wood from lying horizontal, over to the woodrack. I did everything..had to clean out the area for the rack..then put the rack together..then move that insane,my heavy wood (rosewood) cocobolo...Pernambuco...bl limba, ect... All while in my wheelchair. The mortise is just a tool gloat :P Lumber rack was $50 :)!!

The wood closest to you in the woodrack is all 10' 8/4 quartersawn cocobolo!!! some is flat, but mostly qsawn. All kinds of treasures in there :)

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 27, 2014)

Looks like you freed up lots of space by moving all that ugly wood


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice wood and very nice mortise machine!!!!


----------



## rbhandcrafted (Jan 27, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Nice wood and very nice mortise machine!!!!


Thanks Mike,
I got it at a Government auction from Alberta...hed em ship it to Vancouver $400 :) The listing said it was single phase 220 but when it arrived I seen it is actually 575V !! I called them..and they paid $1,500 to have a VFD installed and hooked up. (I still had to cough up $500) but at least they did something. I diodnt want to have to return it. And no, you can not just simply swap the motor like one would think..General does their own machining to the spindle...massive headache. But all is good now :)


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 27, 2014)

Good deal with the rack.

Ray


----------



## rbhandcrafted (Jan 27, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Good deal with the rack.
> 
> Ray



Lots of work left to do... but im on it.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 27, 2014)

Beautiful wood and very respectable stash! I can imagine the effort the move took..


----------



## SENC (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice stash! Keep me in mind if you ever go to cutting up that coco, especially that sap/heart piece that is front and center in the 5th pic! And what is that nasty, curly piece to the left of it?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 27, 2014)

SENC said:


> Nice stash! Keep me in mind if you ever go to cutting up that coco, especially that sap/heart piece that is front and center in the 5th pic! And what is that nasty, curly piece to the left of it?




i would guess that is BLM...............


----------



## Kevin (Jan 27, 2014)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 27, 2014)

Very nice wood stash, and very impressive that you moved that all by yourself from a wheel chair! Hats of to you my friend!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rbhandcrafted (Jan 27, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> i would guess that is BLM...............



If you mean that piece next to the cocobolo..that is Lignum Vitae.


----------



## rbhandcrafted (Jan 27, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Beautiful wood and very respectable stash! I can imagine the effort the move took..



Thank you Barry. it was not easy.. I was sweatin.. some of those pieces were very , very heavy.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 27, 2014)

rbhandcrafted said:


> If you mean that piece next to the cocobolo..that is Lignum Vitae.


 i was talking the curly piece


----------



## Kevin (Jan 27, 2014)

What is the slab the pale faced woman is standing beside (you need to feed her some vitamins heh heh)?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow that is inspirational Ron. I will never complain about moving stacks of wood again! Nice stash!


----------



## rbhandcrafted (Jan 28, 2014)

Kevin said:


> What is the slab the pale faced woman is standing beside (you need to feed her some vitamins heh heh)?



Kevin, its Redwood burl. 4" thick and a lot heavier than it looks. The fine lady with a pale face is the fiancé of the guy I bought the wood from..I prob should have just blacked her all out, but she has such a fine body...I couldn't do it!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## rbhandcrafted (Jan 28, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> i was talking the curly piece


Ahhh
Redwood burl :)


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 28, 2014)

rbhandcrafted said:


> Ahhh
> Redwood burl :)


far left in this pic


----------



## rbhandcrafted (Jan 28, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> far left in this pic
> 
> View attachment 40849



Ohhhh thaaaat oneeee. I don't know! I think its redwood due to its weight.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 28, 2014)

NICE BOARD

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 29, 2014)

Very very very awesome stash! Gotta admit - I'm just a bit envious! Don't think there's a piece in there that's bad. Gotta go get a new keyboard, mine's filled with drool...

Very nice wood rack too!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rbhandcrafted (Jan 29, 2014)

Muss'nt forget this slab of cocobolo! 20" wide 12' long 4/4

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 29, 2014)

Geeze Man!!! do you have any plain wood?? all you show us is stuff that is causing the destruction of many keyboards from drool!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rbhandcrafted (Jan 29, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Geeze Man!!! do you have any plain wood?? all you show us is stuff that is causing the destruction of many keyboards from drool!!!



hahah Greg! No one else appreciates it like you guys so it makes me want to share!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 29, 2014)

Thank you for sharing It is really a treat to see everything!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 29, 2014)

My goodness, Ron! That is an incredible stash of wood you've got... making me jealous!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2014)

El Guapo said:


> My goodness, Ron! That is an incredible stash of wood you've got... making me jealous!



It just proves there's no justice in this cruel, unbalanced, ying ying no-yang world. If it weren't true all that wood, and all yours, and everyone else's would be mine and this site would be called kevinswoodgloat.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 29, 2014)

You know, Ron and Mike aren't all that far apart, in the grand scheme of things. I'm thinking we need to form a little SWAT team (Special Wood Acquisition Team) and start planning an incursion to relieve these two of their retched excesses. First order of business is a Recon unit... pm me if you want to volunteer your services.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2014)

Great idea Henry. Our first raid is going to be on a Curly Koa stash in South East North Carolina . . . .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 29, 2014)

SENC said:


> You know, Ron and Mike aren't all that far apart, in the grand scheme of things. I'm thinking we need to form a little SWAT team (Special Wood Acquisition Team) and start planning an incursion to relieve these two of their retched excesses. First order of business is a Recon unit... pm me if you want to volunteer your services.



Google Maps tells me it's just over 15 hours to drive from here to Mike's area of Washington. If I get up really early on Friday, I could make it there in a day - it's expressway all the way from here to there. Anyone who wants to join me, fly into an airport along the way and I'll pick you up! (Southerners should bring about 6 layers of clothes and a dozen or so blankets each to keep warm on the drive.)


----------



## rbhandcrafted (Jan 29, 2014)

SENC said:


> You know, Ron and Mike aren't all that far apart, in the grand scheme of things. I'm thinking we need to form a little SWAT team (Special Wood Acquisition Team) and start planning an incursion to relieve these two of their retched excesses. First order of business is a Recon unit... pm me if you want to volunteer your services.



Mike would be so much easier for y'all so ya, ya, go get him! You'd have to cross the border to get me 'n I don't thik ya'l wanna relieve me all that bad :P besides I have a killer daschund that'll hump ya to death!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 29, 2014)

I will provide the hound for sniffing out and secret compartments in their respective shops.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Sprung (Jan 29, 2014)

rbhandcrafted said:


> Mike would be so much easier for y'all so ya, ya, go get him! You'd have to cross the border to get me 'n I don't thik ya'l wanna relieve me all that bad :P besides I have a killer daschund that'll hump ya to death!



Getting across the border into Canada is the easy part. We probably wouldn't run into trouble until we tried to get back into our own country. That part is a nightmare no matter what...

(Please note: I have no real intentions of going and stealing anyone's wood stash! I'll just keep trying to grow my own ever so slowly.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rbhandcrafted (Jan 29, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Geeze Man!!! do you have any plain wood?? all you show us is stuff that is causing the destruction of many keyboards from drool!!!



Lots of plain wood


Sprung said:


> Getting across the border into Canada is the easy part. We probably wouldn't run into trouble until we tried to get back into our own country. That part is a nightmare no matter what...
> 
> (Please note: I have no real intentions of going and stealing anyone's wood stash! I'll just keep trying to grow my own ever so slowly.)



haha , ya your right.. getting it back in would be the problem. Which is actually why I even have this wood now. The man I got it from couldn't bring it back to California with him and he was tired of keeping it in storage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rbhandcrafted (Jan 29, 2014)

What a great bunch you all are!


----------



## SENC (Jan 29, 2014)

No mutinies!



Kevin said:


> Great idea Henry. Our first raid is going to be on a Curly Koa stash in South East North Carolina . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2014)

SENC said:


> No mutinies!




You guys are crazy I am the only sane one here...................

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 29, 2014)

That should scare us all!



Mike1950 said:


> You guys are crazy I am the only sane one here...................

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 29, 2014)

Love your storage. Love your wood! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

